# SWOOP the Slam Kayak Tournament!!! April 20th



## Troutsniffer (Jan 16, 2019)

The UNF Bass Fishing Club is hosting a slam kayak tournament April 20th 2019 with a captains meeting on the 19th. If you would like to sign up or have questions and would like more information please follow the link below. 
http://www.unf.edu/coas/biology/bassfishing.aspx


----------

